# can u use eco earth as a substrate for rats?



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi all ive got 17 ratties and usually either use kitchen roll, shredded paper or carefresh as a base in their cages but does anyone know if you can use eco earth substrate........I ask as I think the rats would love it for the digging and burrowing factor.

Thanks debi


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Just buy top soil, bake it, put it in the bottom every few days take the top layer off when it starts to get low clean it all, bake it again and replace. Great for hiding meal worms in for them to forage for :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You could add it in a tub for burying in, but I doubt it'd make a good permanent bedding. Could work out costly with weekly clean outs.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> You could add it in a tub for burying in, but I doubt it'd make a good permanent bedding.


Absorbent, odour controlling and not dusty/fine. Why not?



LisaLQ said:


> Could work out costly with weekly clean outs.


Wash it, bake it and use it all over again.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you imagine going to all that trouble just to clean your rats out though? :lol2:

I'm guessing once the wee hit it, ammonia build up would be a problem. Practicality wise, for one or two rats, maybe who knows (although having used coir in the past, I'd personally think it was too dusty), but for 17 it would be a pain in the bum.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe I dunno. My two rattie boys are such a pain to clean out with wood shavings I couldnt even think of adding another let alone 17 to clean out. I guess if you have alot of patience it would be ok aswell, but carpet/fleece or similar would be easier anyhow. My rattie boys like a box of dry spaghnum moss to dig, tunnel and sleep in and its easy to keep.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah rats really do appreciate a digging tub - haven't given mine one in a while shall have to get them set up again. I just used sterile compost for my digging boxes, but since they've been on Bedmax they prefer digging around in that. Mine like pea bobbing too - bowl of water with frozen peas in - great fun!


----------

